# My 38g planted tank



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

I have had this tank going for about a month now. Started out with a few crypts, some dwarf sag, and some algae infested wisteria from petsmart. Its starting to actually look pretty good now. Starting to get the wisteria to a height that I like and I picked up some japonica that is starting to look healthy again after being in a box for over a week during shipment. Just wanted to say thanks to everyone on here who has given me advice from when I started. Anyways here are the pics, comments or suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks
Biz

When I started
























How it looks now


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Looking good







What fish are you going to put in there.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Huh that is weird none of the pictures have any fish in them. Right now I have 3 clown loaches, 4 corys, 5 otos, 2 neon tetras, and a rosy red shark in the tank. Still looking to pick up a blue ram, but haven't been able to find any localy.
Biz


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

very nice. really filled out quick. im getting the live plant bug again and i have that same sized tank. im thinking of lighting it up and dosing it and gradually transfering plants to my 125. what kind of light and ferts are you using? co2? thanks


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

That wisteria is going to be a nuisance with high light and co2. It grows way to fast for me, and I dont have co2. But your tank looks awesome.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

BlackLabel said:


> That wisteria is going to be a nuisance with high light and co2. It grows way to fast for me, and I dont have co2. But your tank looks awesome.


Ya the wisteria is growing extremely fast, about half the height of the tank a week it seems like. I am waiting on some plants to arrive when I get back from vacation and then most of it will be out. I will probably keep only one or two plants and put the rest in my 125g. 
Thanks
Biz


----------

